# Fahrtechnik - Von einer Rampe anspringen



## BRider (27. Juli 2011)

Hello Guys,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem, aber zuerst einmal eine Erläuterung zu der Situation:
Wir haben bei uns am See einen kleinen "Bike-Park"; ist nicht groß, mit viel Gefälle, aber genug Rampen, Gaps etc. (Nennt man die so? Bin Anfänger Sorry ). Also perfekt für Anfänger wie mich. Diese Rampen, Gaps sind ca. 1 - 1,5 m hoch; die Gaps ca. 50 cm - 1 m lang. Mein Fully mit 130 cm Federweg hält das sicherlich aus. (Jetzt bitte keine Kommentare wie: Zu wenig Federweg. Ich wiege nur 52 kg, das reicht denke ich mal ;D) 

Mein Problem:
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich von den Rampen springen soll. Geschweige denn die Gaps "überfliegen" soll. Habe ich mal versucht und mich mal ran getraut, aber nur fies auf den Mund gefallen -.-. Ich komme irgendwie nicht richtig hoch und auch nicht richtig weit. Weiß jemand, wie man richtig Abspringt? Bunny-Hop? Wie sieht es mit der Gewichtsverlangerung aus? (Ich lehne mich erst nach hinten und dann nach vorne)Technik? Sollte man viel Geschwindigkeit haben? Es fällt mir total schwer, wenn das Bike und ich in der Luft sind. 

DANKE für alle Tipps!


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

Erklär das bitte genauer, ob du Doubles, Kicker oder wasauchimmer meinst.

Hier ist mal ein Bild mit verschiedenen Sptüngen in einem Dirtpark:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8559338&postcount=40

Was Doubles angeht, so ist das wie mit Tables so, dass man die passende Geschwindigkeit braucht, dann geht das fast  von alleine (ich sag das jetzt so obwohl ich mich auch sehr schwer tue...).
.
Hier in diesem Unterforum gabs mal ein schönes Lehrvideo, such mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (27. Juli 2011)

is den keiner da in deinem park den du ansprechen kannst, der dir vor ort tippsgeben kann das ist sicher besser wie hier überns netz ?


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Juli 2011)

Schau dir hier doch ein paar Videos an und du wirst schnell feststellen das es recht einfach ist irgendwo runter zu springen.
Viele fahrer lassen sich, wenn die Geschwindigkeit stimmt, nur treiben. Aktiv abspringen tun die nur wenn die recht langsamm sind.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (22. Oktober 2011)

nimm dir einfach mal einen einfachen kicker mir vieeeeel anlauf und nichts dahinter(und er solte werde zu steil noch zu hoch(weil du sonst über den lenker wanderst)sein),
dann nimm richtig vieel anlauf versuch schnell zu sein wen du auf der rampe bist , zieh RICHTIG hoch und lass dich von deinem adrenalin leiten


----------



## jazzchecker (22. Oktober 2011)

> zieh RICHTIG hoch


 , also wenn du damit nur den lenker meinst, dann kommst du sicherlicht mit dem hinterrad zuerts auf, und dass ist schmerzhaft, entweder für dich oder für das bike .... meiner meinung, geht das ziemlich einfach, 

1. nicht zu langsam fahren
2. sich von dem eigenen blick folgen lassen
3. körperspannung, aufbauen (das man schön mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig aufkommt, für die wo weiterspringen wollen nun einen bunny hop, und allg. VR + HR hochziehen -> wie das geht gibts schon massig viele threads hier)
4. fluggenießen
5. sich bei der landung mit beinen und armen abfedern


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe selbst bis vor kurzem größte Probleme gehabt, aus Kickern irgendwie Schwung und Höhe mitzunehmen. Dabei habe ich auch immer versucht mit Kraft abzuspringen, und habe fürchterlich am Lenker und den Pedalen gerissen.

Dann kam das Aha-Erlebnis, indem mich zwei Mitfahrer darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, dass ich die Sprünge eher "wegschlucke" anstatt abzuspringen.
Der Schlüssel liegt tatsächlich darin, dass man eher nichts macht, außer mit fast durchgesteckten Armen und Beinen (neutrale Haltung) der Kompression entgegenzuwirken. Dann kickt der Kicker tatsächlich richtig, und die Sprunghöhe und -weite hängt nur noch von der Geschwindigkeit ab.
Mit einem leichten Zug am Lenker im Moment des Abhebens kann man die Fluglage korrigieren, damit man nicht zu front- oder hecklastig wieder aufkommt.

Ich komme mit dieser Technik jedenfalls sehr gut klar, und kann nun auch mühelos Tables überspringen, die mir noch vor einigen Wochen unüberwindbar erschienen.


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2011)

Allein durch "reissen" am Lenker wird das nichts, das stimmt.

Wenn es richtig hoch bzw. weit werden soll muss man halt schon "aktiv abspringen". Das heisst z.B. die Federelemente vor dem Kicker komprimieren  -- das geht z.B. sehr gut in der Kompression wenn man sich dort auch noch "klein" (angewinkelte Arme/Beine) macht. An der Kante muss man dann wirklich aktiv abspringen, also sich groß (fast gestreckte Arme/Beine) machen und das Bike mitnehmen (Körperspannung, Verkeilen in den Pedalen). Wichtig! Nicht vom Bike abspringen, sondern mit dem Bike abspringen 
Und nicht erschrecken, wie weit und hoch man plötzlich kommt.


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2011)

Gut erklärt:


----------



## MitchMG (12. November 2011)

jazzchecker schrieb:


> , also wenn du damit nur den lenker meinst, dann kommst du sicherlicht mit dem hinterrad zuerts auf, und dass ist schmerzhaft, entweder für dich oder für das bike .... meiner meinung, geht das ziemlich einfach,
> 
> 1. nicht zu langsam fahren
> .....................



Das ist immer ein großes Problem.
Wenn du Angst vor dem Sprung hast, fährst du nicht so schnell.
Fährst du nicht so schnell wird der Sprung zu kurz.
Gerade wenn man einen Table oder Double vor sich hat ist das ja extrem kritisch. Da mußt du einfach die Entfernung und Höhe springen.

Ich habe so ungefähr dasselbe Problem gerade. Ich bin das letzte Mal vor 10 Jahren Dh gefahren und ein wenig gesprungen. Wobei ich im Hüpfen nie  so gut war.

Das erste mal nun nach der langen Zeit  war ich auf einer Mini Strecke mit 20-30cm hohen Kickern. Drüber und sauber gesprungen. Richtig schön in der Luft positionieren können und sauber, sanft gelandet. So wie hier beschrieben. Auf einem Video  hab ich dann aber gesehen, das es ein Mini Sprung   von gerade mal einem Meter oder so war.
Für einen Double oder sowas natürlich viel zu wenig.
1. Bin ich aber  einfach noch nicht fit genug um gerade  noch mal 20km/h drauf zu packen...... Jaja faul vorm TV zu liegen rächt sich nun.
Und zum anderen  verliert man natürlich so auch schnell das Vertrauen.

Über den 2mtr. Table in der Nähe bin ich kaum rüber gekommen. Da fehlte einfach das Tempo......... Den habe ich echt nur überrollt und 2km/h weniger und ich wäre auf der Rampe wieder rückwärts gerollt.

Gut war heute auch erst der  3. Tag auf dem neuen Rad. Und als ich erstmal die Schmerzen in den Oberschenkeln überwunden hatte, konnte ich auch ein wenig weider das Tempo steigern und Sprints einlegen.

Technik Training bei mir wird nun sein:
Die kleinen Sprünge mit immer mehr Tempo zu nehme und eine saubere Absprung-, Flug- und Landephase zu bekommen.
Danach schauen das die Absprünge immer höher werden so das ich einschätzen kann mit welchem Tempo ich welche Weite und Höhe erreiche.

Kann ich das einschätzen udn habe Vertrauen zu den Sprüngen, Rad, Tempo. Landen usw. dann kann ich auch  das ganze bei 2mtr. Rampen machen.


----------



## PiR4Te (15. November 2011)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich bin am WE meinen ersten Double sauber gesprungen und dabei wurde mir klar, dass ich vorher einfach zu langsam war und ihn zusätzlich mehr oder weniger weggeschluckt habe. 

Mann muss anfangs schneller drauf zu fahren als man denkt, aber besser ist rantasten und immer schneller werden, wenns dann einmal klick gemacht hat gehts schon besser.

Siehe auch mein Video im Profil "erster Double"  Das kleine Ding war anfangs eine tierische Überwindung aber einen Tag danach bin ich ihn dann ohne Paletten gesprungen.
(Das waren übringens meine ersten richtig gezielten Sprungübungen) 

also. wie immer... üben üben üben

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (21. November 2011)

Taste dich zunächst an die maximale Höhe die du springen willst/kannst (je nach Tauglichkeit deines Drahtesels ) an .
Bei meinem ersten 1,20m hohen Drop (auf die Ebene) habe ich erstmals gekniffen. Aber dann als ich gesprungen bin war es gar nicht so schlimm und schwer, du musst bloß vor dem Absprung den Lenker hochziehen und darauf achten das dein Bike in der Luft möglichst Parallel zum 'Landepunkt' ist.
Beim Aufkommen musst du 1. natürlich darauf achten das du mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufkommst, und 2. musst du dich bei der Landung mit deinen Armen und Beinen abfedern.
Und halt schauen wie du wieder zum stehen kommst ohne in den nächsten Baum oder die nächste Wand zu donnern .

MFG Fabi


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. November 2011)

Nur um das klar zu stellen ... beim Flatdrop, also Landung in der flachen Ebene wüd ich zuerst mit dem Hinterrad aufkommen. Zumindest mache ich das mit dem Hardtail immer so, denke mal beim Fully wird das auch so sein, oder ?


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (22. November 2011)

Das ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen einem Hardtail und einem Fully, ich denk mal das man die Kraft die auf die Federgabel wirkt besonders 'absorben' muss, weil die meistens ja nicht fürs springen gemacht sind. Beim Fully muss man da nicht so drauf achten, da ist das schon angebracht wenn man auf beisen Rädern landet.
Natürlich gibt es auch die Sorte Hardtails die fürs springen gemacht sind, aber selbst mit denen muss man gut aufpassen wie man landet. Und wenn man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst aufkommt absorbiert das am Besten die Kraft. Wiegesagt beim Fully ist es gut wenn man auf dem Hinterrad oder auf beiden Rädern landet. (Ichselber bevorzuge auf beiden Rädern).
Will nicht kllug*******rn oder so was ist meine meinung 


LG Fabi


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. November 2011)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht .... wollte nur sicher gehen das es keinen kaputten rahmen gibt am ende ....


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (22. November 2011)

Mit nem Hardtail wo draufsteht:
Not for Dirt jumpers or any hard riding (Auf der Federgabel)
Würd ich eh keine Flatdrops oder überhaupt größere Sprünge machen..

LG Fabi


----------



## bansaiman (23. Januar 2012)

Hi,

brauche Hilfe für kurze steile Rampen/Kicker
MIch hat es letztens einmal schön deber hingelatzt,die VR Felge ist dabei hopps gegangen :-/
Bin einige "normal" also gut gebaut Kicker gefahren. Dabei rolle ich entweder neutral drüber udn lasse das Rad für mich Springen oder springe nnoch aktiv in der Rampe ab, klappt alles super; wenn genug Schwung und Airtime gibt auhc mit Whip ;-) 
ABER dann kam ich zu einem Sprung (ca. 130cm hohe Rampe) der a) sehr steil ist und  b) eine kleine Kuhle/Kompression davor hat, was ihn effektiv ja nochmal steiler macht. BIn drüber (ich vermute mal, ich war zuuu weit vorne) und dann hat mich ganz lieb in der senkrechten mein Hinterrad überholt und das VR ist mir zuerst in den Boden (zum Glück hat die PRotektion das Schlimmste vermieden).
Mein Dämpfer kann kein zuu schnelles Rebound gehabt haben, überall sonst war der Hinterbau ja unauffällig, daher nehme ich das mal auf meine Kappe ^^

Also:
Muss ich jetzt beim Absprung zuerst recht weit vorne sein mit gestreckten Armen oder bleibe ich extrem hinten, um mein Hinterrad vom Steigen ab zu halten oder bleibe ich mit gestreckten Gliedern mittig lasse das VR schön steigen und Drück es dann nach vorne, so dass ich das Hinterrad wohl dosiert in die Waagerechte bringe?

Viele Möglichkeiten, ist davon eine richtig oder doch etwas ganz anderes.

Tut mir leid, bin danach eben sehr verunsichert, da der Sturz hart war und das auch mit Schlimmerem als einem gestauchten Handgelenk hätte enden können.

Werde halt nach Tipps von euch erstmal auf guten Springen mehr üben und dann den besagten Kicker in Angriff nehmen.
Schonmal Danke für den Rat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (23. Januar 2012)

Kenn ich zu gut die Situation. Bin entweder zu weit hinten oder zu weit vorne mit dem Gewicht. Vor allem wenn ich schnell unterwegs bin, wirds kritisch  - mal sehen was die Wissenden so als Tipp geben.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> brauche Hilfe für kurze steile Rampen/Kicker
> MIch hat es letztens einmal schön deber hingelatzt,die VR Felge ist dabei hopps gegangen :-/
> ...


----------



## Fusionrider (24. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ABER dann kam ich zu einem Sprung (ca. 130cm hohe Rampe) der a) sehr steil ist und  b) eine kleine Kuhle/Kompression davor hat, was ihn effektiv ja nochmal steiler macht. BIn drüber (ich vermute mal, ich war zuuu weit vorne) und dann hat mich ganz lieb in der senkrechten mein Hinterrad überholt und das VR ist mir zuerst in den Boden (zum Glück hat die PRotektion das Schlimmste vermieden).



Kann es sein, dass der Absprung einfach miserabel war? Wenn dies der Fall ist würde ich eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen und den Absprung gescheit bauen, ansonsten macht das ja keine Spaß! Zum einen darf der Radius nicht zu klein sein, zum anderen machen sich Löcher im Absprung extrem negativ bemerkbar.
Ansonsten vielleicht aktiver abdrücken.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2012)

HI,

ja, in dem Fall war ich eher passiv, da ich ihn einfach erstmal schlucken wollte, und ja, wi eschon angedeutet ist er ncht gerade gut gemacht; dennoch sollte ich ihn bewältigen können müssen.
Also reguläre Doubles und Tables sowie drops klappen gut, aber bei so kickern, keine Ahnung, was da in meinem Kopf abgeht


----------

